# making things for local market



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

These stars are popular here in West Texas. This 28" one is made of pine and mahogony. An example of making things for local market. Making, what just may sell.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Jim i like the design, they were popular up here in new england a few years ago too. It all about the consumer build and sell what they like.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Another item I have made for local consumption. Many people here in Lubbock have extensive cross collections. Hopefully these will sell. Pine and mahogony 24" tall


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

always shied away form making crucifix's for profit……………..something just doesn't sit well. not sure why

thinking rather "donate" or at least work with the church.

I would love to go back to my roots and just fabricate cool stuff to sell at festivals, juried craft shows,

who knows, maybe the wind will take me full circle

I'm thinking little farm animals, made from old time nails, welded together, …….might sell ?……as Christmas ornaments

its a nice looking star, and a nice looking cross 4 sure

nicely done


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Being a Dallas Cowboys fan way up here in eastern Canada, I really like those wooden stars…maybe the Cowboys could use one!


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Here in SE Tennessee, it seems to be scroll sawed items, crude country furniture, and basic mountain stringed instruments. Last festival I went to I counted three guys who made mountain dulcimers. Seems like different things for different folks! At least we seem to be over the black painted "halo figures" that were leaning against every tree in the country for a while!


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Those stars all over SE Indiana, the Amish make them and sell them cheap….....


----------

